# el torque de motor puede disminuir con engranajes?



## erc55 (May 16, 2011)

hola tengo una duda, supongamos que tengo un motor de torque 1 kilo y le pongo engranajes de velocidad puede que baje el torque estandar del motor?
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 16, 2011)

Hola erc55

Si en la flecha del ultimo engranaje aumenta la velocidad el torque disminuye.
pero si la velocidad vaja el torque sube. claro en el ultimo engrane.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jkogg (May 16, 2011)

Hola, asi es todo depende del tren de engranes, es como los transformadores, si reduces voltaje aumenta la corriente, pero si elevas el voltaje disminuira la corriente


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Een el caso de los engranajes es una cuestión de palancas, por una cuestión muy simple, la potnecia debe mantenerse costante(despreciando las perdidas) y si te  fijas en la formula P=M.ω
donde P es la potencia M el par y ω la velocidad angular, de alli se desprende el lógico comportamiento de las partes mecánicas, por eso en una caja reductora en la que tenemos un eje de salida tiene baja velocidad y un torque elevadisimo

Pero no se debe confunidr cuando se pone un elmento inverso e decir que facilite el el elevar la  velocidad de rotación sera muy pobre cuanto más alta la velocidad de rotación más pobre sera el par y vemos que se frena con facilidad y no es que el motor tenga más fuerza significa que el par de reaccion se multipilica inversamente proporcional al par de entrada, si el sistema no mantien su nivel de velocidad de rotación no tendra su potencia, pero el tema cuando se aplican cargas a los ejes es que estamos aplicando momentos de carga

Un ejemplo simple con una palanca que tenemos el apoyo en el medio, la acción de un par dado sera compensada con una reacción de par equivalente
Si desplazamos el apoyo lo mas cerca posible de la reacción para conpensarlo, el par aplicado sera inversamente proporcional a las longitudes de aplicación y eso sucede con los engranjes


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2011)

A eso hay que añadir las pérdidas, aunque en una etapa de reducción la eficiencia puede ser del 90~95% si hay demasiadas etapas puede ser muy considerable.


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Las pédidas que se dan por dos razones en los engranajes, por un lado la fricción de rotación de cada elemento y por otro lado la transmisión no continua en los sistemas de engranajes de dientes rectos, cuando se calcula un sistema esto se tiene en cuenta, para adecual el propulsor del sistema.

Las pérdidas por fricción puden disminuirse, reemplazando los sistemas tradicionales de bujes por rodamientos de bolas o rodillos según la necesidad de carga, y a su vez trabajando con rodamientos se debe contemplar el tipo de lubricación de los mismos si sera por grasa por aceite, siendo este último el que menos fricción ofrece al sistema, pero también complica la construcción mecánica y eleva los costos totales y entre otras cosas debe preverse el ciclo de vida del elemento para tener en cuenta su mayor o n menor dificultad para su reemplazo, a veces los bujes partidos tienen sus ventajas en este sentido, tambien obviamente interviene la velocidad a que debe trabajar este tren rodante entre muchos parámetros a tener en cuenta a la hora de un desrrollo diseño, o modificación


----------



## erc55 (May 17, 2011)

ok, gracias por la respuesta me sirvio de mucho


----------



## diegusingeniusmech (Jun 4, 2011)

depende la combinacion de engranajes que estés usando, si el diametro del engranaje que se encuentra unido al eje del motor es mayor al del engranaje del eje de salida, se incrementa la velocidad de rotacion, pero disminuye el torque


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

diegusingeniusmech dijo:


> depende la combinacion de engranajes que estés usando, si el diametro del engranaje que se encuentra unido al eje del motor es mayor al del engranaje del eje de salida, se incrementa la velocidad de rotacion, pero disminuye el torque


Esto ya fue explicado, los post sin sentidos te los eliminan postea algo que aporte, para ello debes leer todo


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 5, 2011)

Esa me la apunto: Potencia= Momento de la fuerza (torque) * Velocidad angular, vamos, cuestión de mover el radio (P=F*v=F*ω*r=M*ω)
Otra cosa, y si metemos una correa, dentada con menos fricción, que pasaría; lo que sé es que la lineal y la potencia serían constantes, y luego variaría ω y M según el radio final; o eso creo (considerando sin pérdidas)


----------



## Xander (Jun 5, 2011)

No puedo aportar con algo tan técnico, pero por experiencia me di cuenta que cuando el movimiento parte desde un engranaje mas chico hacia otros con mayor cantidad de dientes la fuerza aumenta y la velocidad se reduce, y viceversa, hace poco hice una maqueta de una grúa y en la pluma necesitaba mucha fuerza y poca velocidad, así que conseguí un "reductor" que básicamente es una caja con engranajes y me sirvió mucho, pues la pluma pesa unos 800g y con un simple motor dc no alcanzaba la fuerza.
----------
esto ya fue explicado, pero al menos te lo digo según mi experiencia, y experiencia de todos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Esa me la apunto: Potencia= Momento de la fuerza (torque) * Velocidad angular, vamos, cuestión de mover el radio (P=F*v=F*ω*r=M*ω)
> Otra cosa, y si metemos una correa, dentada con menos fricción, que pasaría; lo que sé es que la lineal y la potencia serían constantes, y luego variaría ω y M según el radio final; o eso creo (considerando sin pérdidas)


Si ponemos una correa dentada, la relación de torque seguria siendo una relación de los diametros de las poleas dentadas, es lo mismo que si de engranajes y cadena se tratase

Un ejemplo simple lo tenes en la bicicleta que la transmisión es al reves, porque se aprovecha la gran potencia que hay en las piernas donde todo esta a favor la fuerza de los músculos de las piernas y el peso de estas, pero que sucede cuando nos enfrentamos una subida? no podemos subirla y obliga a que nos paremos sobre los pedales....

Si tenemos cambios que haciemos? buscamos la corona más pequeña y el piñon más grande, disminuy la velocidad de avance  pero nos resulta más fácil pedalear en la subida...

siempre es una relación de diametros si el cociente rueda conducida/rueda conductora es mayor que uno el torque se multiplica, si es menor que uno tenemos perdida de torque pero aumento de velocidad.... sea cual fuere la forma, engranaje/engranaje, engranaje y cadena, polea dentada y correa dentada, y aun en cualquier tipo de correa


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 5, 2011)

Par de fuerzas, si no me equivoco.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

el par es el momento producido por dos fuerzas de igual magnitud aplicadas sobre el mismo a igual distancian del msimo sobre una misma recta y cuyos sentios son contrarios, 
En uncojunto cade piñón y corona no podria hablar de par ya que la cadena soporta toda la fuerza de un lado mientras por el otro literalmente "cuelga"

Cuando se habla de par motor o torque se refiere a lo mismo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2011)

[Modo refelxivo = ON]
 En España se suele hablar de par para referirse a motores y momento a palancas. En un motor eléctrico efectivamente genera un par pero pienso que uno de explosión lo que generan son N momentos siendo N el nº de cilindros... aunque igual al salir por el volante ya es un par porque las fuerzas adicionales las absorben los rodamientos...
En una cadena de engranajes efectivamente lo que se trasmiten son momentos, lo que no se es como se nombra en el argot, a din de cuentas la mecánica no es mi fuerte.
En teoría un par solo lo contrarresta otro par mientras que el momento puede ser contrarrestado por una o varias fuerzas.
[Modo refelxivo = OFF]


----------



## wacalo (Jun 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> el par es el momento producido por dos fuerzas de igual magnitud aplicadas sobre el mismo a igual distancian del msimo sobre una misma recta y cuyos sentios son contrarios,
> En uncojunto cade piñón y corona no podria hablar de par ya que la cadena soporta toda la fuerza de un lado mientras por el otro literalmente "cuelga"
> 
> Cuando se habla de par motor o torque se refiere a lo mismo


 
Dos fuerzas no colineales de igual dirección y magnitud pero de sentidos contrarios aplicadas a un cuerpo se denomina "cupla" o "par de fuerzas" y producen sobre el cuerpo en cuestión un momento o par.
Par, momento o torque es exactamente lo mismo y las unidades por supuesto que también lo son (fuerza x Distancia "producto vectorial").
Resumiendo: El momento de una fuerza respecto a un punto es lo mismo que el par y lo mismo que el torque y la denominación "par" no tiene nada que ver con que la cantidad de fuerzas actuantes sean 2, de hecho pueden ser cualquier cantidad de fuerzas, y el torque (o par) resultante será la suma vectorial de los torques individuales.
En cuanto al ejemplo de la bicicleta, la cadena abarca casi la mitad de la cantidad de dientes del piñón y con cada uno de ellos realiza un par, por lo tanto el par total aplicado a la rueda será la suma de tantos pares iguales como dientes del piñón abarque la cadena.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 20, 2011)

No es eso lo que me enseñaron en física, par y momento no son lo mismo aunque tengan las mismas unidades. Aunque a nivel práctico lo puedan ser.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Es correcto lo que decis ya que momento es una sola fuerza actuando y par, porque hay dos fuerzas actuando
El mejor ejemplo es cuando aprieto una tuerca de la llante del auto, si utilizo una llave acodad aplico el momento, pero si tengo una llave cruz y la trabajo con ambas manos estoy aplicando un par.....

En un motor electrico que tiene pares de bobinas esta bien aplicado lo de par, en uno de combustión también porque las bielas sobre el cigueñal ejercen un trabajo similar, aunque alli el tema es más complejo, pero en definitiva es un par motor


Por otro lado un tema tan simple y sencillo como no este no amerita seguir, ya que hacerlo es dar vuelta sobre lo mismo sin ningún sentido


----------



## josb86 (Jul 5, 2011)

como estan una pregunta  con respecto a esto tengo una pregunta bueno ya se sabe que si aso de un un engranaje grande a uno pequeño aumenta la velocidad y al contrario aumenta el torque. ahora bien si no es un engranaje si no un tornillo sin fin o un husillo que pasa osea si lo uno a un motor, si el tornillo tiene un paso mas largo o mas corto cuando de reduce el torque y cuando se aumenta. es lo mismo?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2011)

si la velocidad baja aumenta el torque y  si aumenta disminuye el torqu


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Si es un tornillo sin fin, de paso simple, equivale a un diente, si es doble paso equivale a dos dientes, luego saca de alli tus conclusiones


----------

